# J.O.Y. Farm kidding thread!!!



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I am SO excited for kidding to start!!

First due is Goldenbrook Farm OT Georgia. she is due the 10th of MArch









Then next is Phoenix Rising Cream Puff due March 15th/16th. I am really excited for these kids!! I would be happy to maybe keep a buckling. otherwise a doe would do! LOL!









Then J.O.Y. Farm MR Brook, I can't wait to see her udder!!! Way beyond excited!!! She is due March 16th









And then J.O.Y. Farm RF Love Bug, really excited to see her udder too!! and I am super excited to see her kids! Lovley line breeding on Rosasharn lines! She is due March 16th/17th







(really bad pic!)

And last but not least is Goldenbrook Farm OT GIngersnap. It has taken us three trips to the buck to get her bred this year!:GAAH: But I think she took this time! LOL!









They are all bred to GBF Kids FF Peanut Butter Boy. He is real handsome and I really like his dam's udder! Nice and high and tight!







(not the best pic... from last year, he looks much better now! *pic property of Goldenbrook Farm*)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh and Gingersnap is due May 5th or 6th


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Nice looking gals  Can't wait to see what you get and to see Brookie freshen!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks girl!! I am really excited to see her kids and her udder too!! :stars:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice girls! Good luck!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thank you Karen!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I got updated pics of them today!  Will post them in a bit  One of my FF's udder is starting to get 'fleshy'! Oh I can't wait!! I felt kids (I'm pretty sure... haven't felt anything in a few days though) on Puffy and Georgia twice!! :leap: I am just sooo excited!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

That's great!!!! Can't wait to see new pics


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Ok here are the updated pics  And don't mind the bad pics.... No one wanted me taking pics of 'back there' either LOL! So they all squirmed

GA (Georgia)

















Puffy

























Brook

























And Lovey. I love how she is maturing! This isn't a great pic, but I love to watch her walk around the pen!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Anyone want to do a pooch test on Brook?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

How exciting!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

It is WHF! I am way to excited!! They are only 7 - 8 weeks bred!! ROFL!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Girl mine are only a few weeks bred too and I already have my little ticker on my signature :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

:ROFL: LOL! I was just saying to myself I should make one soon LOL!! I like yours! It's cute!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Ok her are some pics of Puffy and Georgia 

Puffy: (thinking trips for her! :kidred::kidblue::kidblue: but would like :kidred::kidred::kidblue: I only need one buckling  )


And Georgia: (I'm thinking twins:kidblue::kidblue: or :kidblue::kidred: ) Only 13 days left!!! Eeep!! So excited!! :stars:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

And don't mind Puffy's purple head lol! I sprayed some Blu-Kote on her cause she had a small scab from headbutting with I think Snappy who has a small scur...


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I love the look on her face in the first photo, LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I know! "Umm ma? Why you taking a pic of my butt?" LOL!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Less then a week left for GA!!! :stars: she was in a real craby mood today when I went out to check on her (SO not like her!)


----------



## tookaleapfarm (Jul 19, 2012)

Lovely girls!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Can't wait to see your kiddoes! Any luck selling your senior does?


----------



## Gertie (Sep 2, 2012)

Beautiful, all just beautiful!!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

OK all , pull up a chair , this is going to have you all cracking up to say the least....
First , congrats Skyla , your does are stunning and I cant wait to see their babies , heck , I love all the babies regardless , lol 

OK , here goes my most embarrassing question ever....
Now , the pooch pics , or whatever you call "that area" , WHAT THE HECK DO I SUPPOSED TO BE LOOKING AT !!!!!!!:GAAH: :chin:

I DONT GET IT 
I have two does that are hopefully pregnant and i went out up to the barn and was sitting there staring at their "area" for what seemed like forever and I just dont get it , what the heck am I supposed to see 

Now my new does think Im one sandwich short of a picnic because I was staring at their private parts.....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks guys!

Danielle, no... We had someone call about them right after they had been bred.. we didn't really want to sell them bred but we told her $800/pair, and we never heard back :laugh: so we have them available after kidding. one will be in milk and the other dry.. If you know any one around here that's looking for something send 'em my way! LOL!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Laura you are too much! :ROFL:

When they are close to kidding the pooch will become looser... I really stink at explaining this! LOL! I could look at one and say if they would be close to kidding or not.. but I can't, to save my life, tell you if one is bred or not by doing a 'pooch test' LOL! hang on and let me find some older pics of a doe right before kidding


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Ok here is Georgia a few hours before kidding as a FF









and a few hours before kidding last year


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

oops! second one is the wrong picture! hang on!
Ok I can't find the other one... but I did find this one of her as a FF taken around the same time as he first one.. *don't mind the goo! lol*


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks for the explanation , but WHAT ?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

ROFL!! I sorry! I can't explain stuff!! can someone else help me!?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Pooch test expained:

An open doe will have a nice neatly tucked in anus up under her tail. Her vulva will be smooth and may even be sunk in. (this is why I like before pictures when doing a pooch test as all open does do not look a like).

A bred doe typically after the second month is much easier to "read" the anus will have dropped down some and the vulva will have a bit of a wrinkly look to it. Some will even get a bit more puffy (again why a before picture is important)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

THANK YOU Stacey!! :stars:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yes , thank you Stacy :thumb:

Now I can say that one of my does looks like what Stacy has explained at her second month of being bred , I think....but I dont know what she looked like before....does that even make sense ? :crazy:
She seems wrinkly there , not like the other doe does.....

Oh whatever , I guess I will know in ....lets see....June and July 
:crazy::crazy::crazy:

Cant wait


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

This may help. I have posted a "before bred" and then, "pregnant" pic of Busy Bee's pooch.

You can see the tip of the vulva on the second picture points down slightly, while on the first pic, it does not point down.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Ahhhhh , now I see...thanks Danielle 
Is this from this pregnancy ??
She has my babies !!!!! Or maybe one and beautiful Gypsy has the other


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Yes, in that picture she is pregnant with your kiddoes!  And I couldn't be more excited. She is a lovely mom and has equally lovely kids  And so does Gypsy! Can't forget her, poor girl :laugh:


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Danielle, how long into the pregnancy is the second pic of busybee's pooch?


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Skyla-- I think the last couple weeks must be the hardest to wait through!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Karen I agree! LOL! Luckily I have been watching kidding cams, and had some reservations to keep me busy!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Well GA's ligs have gotten lower and then came back lol! but there is (ANOTHER!  :hair: :GAAH: ) winter storm on it's way tomorrow through friday  so I am thinking we may have kids a few days early from her! She has been loosing her plug the past few days!! (as has Puffy!) SO excited!!


----------

